# Sing Spell Read and Write vs Hooked on Phonics



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I have almost completed Pre-K Level 2 HOP with my dd. It cost around 29 dollars and was a good value. She has learned her letters and sound well. I'm debating whether or not to continue with HOP or switch over to Sing Spell Read and Write (Around 200 dollars but it is a lot more materials). If I continue with HOP the price will catch up with the other program. Any experience with which one is better?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I taught in a public school that use Sing Spell Read Write and the kinder. and 1st grade teachers loved it. I taught 6th grade at the time so I am not familiar with it.


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

I have six children, so far three have learned on ssrw and I'm on number four now. I love the program! There are a lot of bells and whistles and I can use all of it if I need to, but I don't have to if it is not needed for a child...I've done both. I do have a hop program which I aquired new still in the wraps. I looked it over and I think is is a great program as well. The hop I aquired has lots of stuff w it...I looked it up and its very expencive! I don't know if all the bells and whistles w hop are required for the program to work or not. I am sticking with my ssrw tho...I love it and I know it works.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the responses - I am leaning toward SSRW.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

the thing i've noticed with phonics is a problem with spelling later. so, make sure your kids don't fall into that regardless. also, a whole language approach needs to be integrated as well so that they learn the exceptions easily.


----------

